
OpenBSD developers: Landry Breuil - mulander
http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-openbsd-landry-breuil/
======
mulander
You can find older interviews at
[http://beastie.pl/tag/wywiad/](http://beastie.pl/tag/wywiad/) or by checking
out my recent submission history for HN ;)

Assuming that the server survives the hn death hug ;)

~~~
fcambus
I have been reading all the interviews so far, it's been a great serie!

Wondering how many more interviews are planned? Hopefully a lot more, that's
super informative and motivating.

~~~
mulander
We have 6 more queued :) Could be more if some devs decide to send out a later
answer ;)

~~~
throwaway2048
I do wish you asked more specific, technical questions, rather than the 80%
generic fluff.

But i recognise that might require quite a lot more framiliarity with a dev's
work.

------
rifung
I'm a bit surprised he uses it for his desktop. I was always under the
impression that BSD is great for servers and the like but not so great for
normal use.

Is BSD a suitable alternative to Linux to use for my development laptop?

~~~
atmosx
> I'm a bit surprised he uses it for his desktop.

He is a FreeBSD developer. It wouldn't make sense to use another OS as a
desktop, bare specific situations (e.g. in his day job he works as .NET
developer).

~~~
phaer
OpenBSD, not FreeBSD.

~~~
atmosx
Yes, sorry :-)

